
Scratchpad.io is now read-only and will be sunset on the 19th June 2020 - ezequiel-garzon
https://twitter.com/GA/status/1262780029924237318
======
ezequiel-garzon
Man, that's a bummer! I loved scratchpad.io... I tried to access it today to
find this message (minus the .io) and the link to the announcement on Twitter.
Does anybody know about similar sites? Who is General Assembly? Why are they
claiming to make this decision "to protect our community from security risks"?
Given that it is a publicly accessible website, you wouldn't put top secret
code there anyway, right? Sigh.

